# Coracoclavicular Ligament Reconstruction w/ allograft



## mmullnix (Aug 11, 2009)

I need clarification regarding the wording for code 23552.  The code states with fascial graft (including harvesting).  Does this mean using only an autograft or can it also be interrpeted as allograft.  I read a different interpetation and noticed that cadaveric tendon may be used which would lead me to believe that allograft could be considered part of 23552.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 11, 2009)

Autograft:d


----------



## BCrandall (Aug 12, 2009)

Per the Coders' Desk Reference, in 23552 the graft would have to be an autograft because the harvesting is done from a separate site on the patient. Unfortunately opening the allograft container doesn't constitute harvesting!


----------

